# TV Commercials that We Love



## ChrisL

Well, we have a thread on TV commercials that you hate, so why not have one about those that we love?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Post them up!  

Here's one of mine . . . soo cute!


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> Well, we have a thread on TV commercials that you hate, so why not have one about those that we love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post them up!
> 
> Here's one of mine . . . soo cute!



Funny you mention that I live 5 min from nationwide head quarters in Columbus OH.


----------



## ChrisL

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we have a thread on TV commercials that you hate, so why not have one about those that we love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post them up!
> 
> Here's one of mine . . . soo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention that I live 5 min from nationwide head quarters in Columbus OH.
Click to expand...


Post your favorite commercial.


----------



## Judicial review

Here you go ChrisL,


----------



## ChrisL

Here's another that I really like.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Love the old classic 70's and 80's commericals.cant beat that.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we have a thread on TV commercials that you hate, so why not have one about those that we love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post them up!
> 
> Here's one of mine . . . soo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention that I live 5 min from nationwide head quarters in Columbus OH.
Click to expand...


Grew up in Lincoln Village


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we have a thread on TV commercials that you hate, so why not have one about those that we love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post them up!
> 
> Here's one of mine . . . soo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention that I live 5 min from nationwide head quarters in Columbus OH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grew up in Lincoln Village
Click to expand...


Post a commercial, dammit!    This isn't the chit-chat thread.


----------



## Judicial review

WillHaftawaite said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we have a thread on TV commercials that you hate, so why not have one about those that we love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post them up!
> 
> Here's one of mine . . . soo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention that I live 5 min from nationwide head quarters in Columbus OH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grew up in Lincoln Village
Click to expand...


Oh yes..  then you know broad st and murry hill rd and the lincoln village shopping plaza is?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Judicial review said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we have a thread on TV commercials that you hate, so why not have one about those that we love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post them up!
> 
> Here's one of mine . . . soo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention that I live 5 min from nationwide head quarters in Columbus OH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grew up in Lincoln Village
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes..  then you know broad st and murry hill rd and the lincoln village shopping plaza is?
Click to expand...


_ lived there before the plaza was built, when the plaza on the west side of Murray HIll was a golf course._


----------



## Judicial review

WillHaftawaite said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we have a thread on TV commercials that you hate, so why not have one about those that we love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post them up!
> 
> Here's one of mine . . . soo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention that I live 5 min from nationwide head quarters in Columbus OH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grew up in Lincoln Village
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes..  then you know broad st and murry hill rd and the lincoln village shopping plaza is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _ lived there before the plaza was built, when the plaza on the west side of Murray HIll was a golf course._
Click to expand...


Oh yes!  I see now.  Yup your right.  Didn't know the time frame we were talking about.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

ChrisL said:


> Well, we have a thread on TV commercials that you hate, so why not have one about those that we love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post them up!
> 
> Here's one of mine . . . soo cute!


I love that one too. The baby is cute and I love the music!   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Desperado

Get Lucky
Trivago TV Commercial Get Lucky - iSpot.tv


----------



## Hugo Furst

Judicial review said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we have a thread on TV commercials that you hate, so why not have one about those that we love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post them up!
> 
> Here's one of mine . . . soo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention that I live 5 min from nationwide head quarters in Columbus OH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grew up in Lincoln Village
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes..  then you know broad st and murry hill rd and the lincoln village shopping plaza is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _ lived there before the plaza was built, when the plaza on the west side of Murray HIll was a golf course._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes!  I see now.  Yup your right.  Didn't know the time frame we were talking about.
Click to expand...


50+ years ago


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention that I live 5 min from nationwide head quarters in Columbus OH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grew up in Lincoln Village
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes..  then you know broad st and murry hill rd and the lincoln village shopping plaza is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _ lived there before the plaza was built, when the plaza on the west side of Murray HIll was a golf course._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes!  I see now.  Yup your right.  Didn't know the time frame we were talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 50+ years ago
Click to expand...


If you aren't going to contribute to this thread in any way, perhaps you could private message with one another?    Thank you in advance.


----------



## Judicial review

WillHaftawaite said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention that I live 5 min from nationwide head quarters in Columbus OH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grew up in Lincoln Village
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes..  then you know broad st and murry hill rd and the lincoln village shopping plaza is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _ lived there before the plaza was built, when the plaza on the west side of Murray HIll was a golf course._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes!  I see now.  Yup your right.  Didn't know the time frame we were talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 50+ years ago
Click to expand...


Everything was grasslands then.  All of north west Franklin County was grass dublin/powell etc..


----------



## ChrisL

Desperado said:


> Get Lucky
> Trivago TV Commercial Get Lucky - iSpot.tv



Funny!  I just saw that one for the first time this morning!


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grew up in Lincoln Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes..  then you know broad st and murry hill rd and the lincoln village shopping plaza is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _ lived there before the plaza was built, when the plaza on the west side of Murray HIll was a golf course._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes!  I see now.  Yup your right.  Didn't know the time frame we were talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 50+ years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you aren't going to contribute to this thread in any way, perhaps you could private message with one another?    Thank you in advance.
Click to expand...


Ok ok ok my bad Christine.  Take it to PM.  Better listen to her she's a woman that knows what she wants.


----------



## ChrisL

Judicial review said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grew up in Lincoln Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes..  then you know broad st and murry hill rd and the lincoln village shopping plaza is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _ lived there before the plaza was built, when the plaza on the west side of Murray HIll was a golf course._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes!  I see now.  Yup your right.  Didn't know the time frame we were talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 50+ years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything was grasslands then.  All of north west Franklin County was grass dublin/powell etc..
Click to expand...


Do you want me to go into one of your threads and mess it up?  Keep it up, and I will make it a point to do so.


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes..  then you know broad st and murry hill rd and the lincoln village shopping plaza is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ lived there before the plaza was built, when the plaza on the west side of Murray HIll was a golf course._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes!  I see now.  Yup your right.  Didn't know the time frame we were talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 50+ years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything was grasslands then.  All of north west Franklin County was grass dublin/powell etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you want me to go into one of your threads and mess it up?  Keep it up, and I will make it a point to do so.
Click to expand...


To be honest I'd love for you to contribute to all my threads.  You are very smart.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Favorite commercial?


----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grew up in Lincoln Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes..  then you know broad st and murry hill rd and the lincoln village shopping plaza is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _ lived there before the plaza was built, when the plaza on the west side of Murray HIll was a golf course._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes!  I see now.  Yup your right.  Didn't know the time frame we were talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 50+ years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My apologies, haven't seen anyone from my neck of the world in years.
> 
> Won't happen again.
> 
> If you aren't going to contribute to this thread in any way, perhaps you could private message with one another?    Thank you in advance.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryL

The Norelco ad with Santa riding a shaver. Back 63 or so, I was just a child, Nothing else, they all came to seem so cloying or manipulative.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

JOSweetHeart said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we have a thread on TV commercials that you hate, so why not have one about those that we love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post them up!
> 
> Here's one of mine . . . soo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that one too. The baby is cute and I love the music!
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...


Hi Holly!    That big giant baby melts my heart!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Mine too. Especially when it cries!

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> Well, we have a thread on TV commercials that you hate, so why not have one about those that we love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post them up!
> 
> Here's one of mine . . . soo cute!


My daughter really likes that one


----------



## TrinityPower




----------



## TrinityPower




----------



## Liffy

Chills in the summertime!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

ChrisL said:


> Well, we have a thread on TV commercials that you hate, so why not have one about those that we love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post them up!
> 
> Here's one of mine . . . soo cute!








Love these 'good deeds' commercials.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The mail order razorblade guys have pretty good commercials.


----------



## HenryBHough

Sadly it didn't run long:


----------



## Mr. H.

First saw this one the other day...


----------



## BlackSand

.


----------



## BlackSand

,


----------



## Kosh




----------



## Kosh




----------



## williepete




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## ChrisL

williepete said:


>


----------



## williepete

For all you Moms out there. From Fiat. Mother Hood.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Gracie

The that shows the old man accidentally dropping his viagra pill out the window and it going in the gas tank of a small SUV...and the SUV puffs up to twice it's size. Cracks me up every time.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## JOSweetHeart

I can't help but smile when I hear Kenny Rogers sing in this one.   


God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## TrinityPower

JOSweetHeart said:


> I can't help but smile when I hear Kenny Rogers sing in this one.
> 
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly


Love that one.  Cracks me up every time.  My daughter always sings along


----------



## TrinityPower

I love the screaming goats too here are three


----------



## Jumping Jack

Hey, 
*Funniest Commercials of All Time*

Fact!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Toro

I love the new geico ad with the guy tilling his front yard. It makes me rofl.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Nothing can be better than making a commercial using your own burglary.


----------



## williepete

Man. Now I want a taco.


----------



## ChrisL

williepete said:


> Man. Now I want a taco.



I'm having tacos for dinner tonight!  Seriously!


----------



## rightwinger

Any Progressive commercial with Flo

Damn..,.. She is hawt


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> Any Progressive commercial with Flo
> 
> Damn..,.. She is hawt



This one is funny.    Where is your husband?


----------



## longknife

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Progressive commercial with Flo
> 
> Damn..,.. She is hawt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is funny.    Where is your husband?
Click to expand...


I can't stand her!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

longknife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Progressive commercial with Flo
> 
> Damn..,.. She is hawt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is funny.    Where is your husband?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't stand her!!!!!
Click to expand...


Why?


----------



## longknife

ChrisL said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Progressive commercial with Flo
> 
> Damn..,.. She is hawt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is funny.    Where is your husband?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't stand her!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

There's just something self-righteous and annoying about her in every one of the thousands of commercials they put her in.


----------



## ChrisL

longknife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Progressive commercial with Flo
> 
> Damn..,.. She is hawt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is funny.    Where is your husband?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't stand her!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's just something self-righteous and annoying about her in every one of the thousands of commercials they put her in.
Click to expand...


I like her in the one I posted above.  It's pretty funny!


----------



## Toro

Toro said:


> I love the new geico ad with the guy tilling his front yard. It makes me rofl.



I was wrong!  

It's a DirectTV ad.

I love this.


----------



## ChrisL

This one is funny too.  When she goes "hi, na-na-na."  Lol!


----------



## shadow355

Bud-wise-ER





Shadow 355


----------



## MaryL

As kid my favorite commercial  was the Norelco Santa sledding on the shaver. Then the Hamms beer bear, _I still remember the jingles that went along with them. _


----------



## ChrisL

I hate perfume commercials.  They are the most stupid, overly dramatic and pompous commercials ever created!  

I also hate those commercials for Lincoln with Matthew McConaughy.  Yuck!  Such phony baloney!


----------



## williepete

MaryL said:


> Then the Hamms beer bear, _I still remember the jingles that went along with them. _


----------



## Sarah G

I love this one right now:


----------



## ChrisL

I've really wanted to call someone a brotein shake since hearing this.


----------



## Sarah G

ChrisL said:


> I hate perfume commercials.  They are the most stupid, overly dramatic and pompous commercials ever created!
> 
> I also hate those commercials for Lincoln with Matthew McConaughy.  Yuck!  Such phony baloney!


I agree, 

This actress:


Played this murderer in a movie and all I can think of is her in this movie whenever I see Charlize Theron:  


I don't even like perfume anymore, I like lotions or body butter.


:


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate perfume commercials.  They are the most stupid, overly dramatic and pompous commercials ever created!
> 
> I also hate those commercials for Lincoln with Matthew McConaughy.  Yuck!  Such phony baloney!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,
> 
> This actress:
> 
> 
> Played this murderer in a movie and all I can think of is her in this movie whenever I see Charlize Theron:
> 
> 
> I don't even like perfume anymore, I like lotions or body butter.
> 
> 
> :
Click to expand...


It doesn't even look like Charlize!  If I just saw that picture and wasn't familiar with the movie, I would never know that was her.


----------



## williepete

ChrisL said:


> It doesn't even look like Charlize!  If I just saw that picture and wasn't familiar with the movie, I would never know that was her.




She transformed herself physically and emotionally for the role in "Monster" She won an Oscar for the 2003 movie portraying the life of Aileen Wuornos. Amazing bit of acting. It's a disturbing movie, but highly recommended.


----------



## longknife

This is, by far, my favorite commercial in many years:


----------



## Sarah G

I like this one because it's so clever.  Not sure if the medication is good or bad.


----------



## williepete

For you Dads out there:


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

I saw a few SB commercials today.  The bear one was kind of cute, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## OldLady

I love the Idaho potato commercial with the farmer and his dog trying to catch the truck--but I don't know how to post it.
Sorry!


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> I love the Idaho potato commercial with the farmer and his dog trying to catch the truck--but I don't know how to post it.
> Sorry!



You just go to Youtube, punch it in, highlight it from your address bar.  Right click.  Select copy.  Go to the thread where you want to paste it.  On the tool bar on the top of your reply screen is an option that looks like a film strip near the smiley face option.  Choose that.  Right click and select paste and then post it!  Hope that helps!


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Idaho potato commercial with the farmer and his dog trying to catch the truck--but I don't know how to post it.
> Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just go to Youtube, punch it in, highlight it from your address bar.  Right click.  Select copy.  Go to the thread where you want to paste it.  On the tool bar on the top of your reply screen is an option that looks like a film strip near the smiley face option.  Choose that.  Right click and select paste and then post it!  Hope that helps!
Click to expand...

I did exactly what you said, twice, on two different sites, and when I tried to put it in the post, it said it couldn't be entered as media.  Sorry.  Guess I'm hopeless.  ANYWAY, great commercial.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady 





See the address bar on the top right below the tabs where it says the www.youtube, etc., etc.? 

You would place your cursor over that and highlight it and then right click on it, which would bring up this drop-down menu.





You would select "copy" on the drop-down menu.  Then you would leave that site and come back to the thread that you wanted to post it in . . .





Do you see the little tool bar on the top of my reply box?  Look to the right and you will see a smiley face, then an "image icon" and then an icon that looks like a little film strip in blue?  You would click on that little blue film strip and then you will see this . . .





See where it says "Enter media URL:"?  You would now right click there, and you will see this come up . . .





Another drop-down menu.  See where it says "paste"?  You would click on that and then you will see the address in that little box.  It will look like this . . .





The address is now in the box, and then you would simply select "embed" and then post reply.  Walla!!!  

Hope that helps you more.


----------



## longknife

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Idaho potato commercial with the farmer and his dog trying to catch the truck--but I don't know how to post it.
> Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just go to Youtube, punch it in, highlight it from your address bar.  Right click.  Select copy.  Go to the thread where you want to paste it.  On the tool bar on the top of your reply screen is an option that looks like a film strip near the smiley face option.  Choose that.  Right click and select paste and then post it!  Hope that helps!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did exactly what you said, twice, on two different sites, and when I tried to put it in the post, it said it couldn't be entered as media.  Sorry.  Guess I'm hopeless.  ANYWAY, great commercial.
Click to expand...


This one?


----------



## longknife

ChrisL said:


> OldLady
> 
> View attachment 67258
> 
> See the address bar on the top right below the tabs where it says the www.youtube, etc., etc.?
> 
> You would place your cursor over that and highlight it and then right click on it, which would bring up this drop-down menu.
> 
> View attachment 67259
> 
> You would select "copy" on the drop-down menu.  Then you would leave that site and come back to the thread that you wanted to post it in . . .
> 
> View attachment 67260
> 
> Do you see the little tool bar on the top of my reply box?  Look to the right and you will see a smiley face, then an "image icon" and then an icon that looks like a little film strip in blue?  You would click on that little blue film strip and then you will see this . . .
> 
> View attachment 67261
> 
> See where it says "Enter media URL:"?  You would now right click there, and you will see this come up . . .
> 
> View attachment 67262
> 
> Another drop-down menu.  See where it says "paste"?  You would click on that and then you will see the address in that little box.  It will look like this . . .
> 
> View attachment 67263
> 
> The address is now in the box, and then you would simply select "embed" and then post reply.  Walla!!!
> 
> Hope that helps you more.




I do it the easy way. I find the commercial, click on it to make it go to the UTube video and right click to get the url address. I copy that and just paste it directly to the post.


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## OldLady

longknife said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Idaho potato commercial with the farmer and his dog trying to catch the truck--but I don't know how to post it.
> Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just go to Youtube, punch it in, highlight it from your address bar.  Right click.  Select copy.  Go to the thread where you want to paste it.  On the tool bar on the top of your reply screen is an option that looks like a film strip near the smiley face option.  Choose that.  Right click and select paste and then post it!  Hope that helps!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did exactly what you said, twice, on two different sites, and when I tried to put it in the post, it said it couldn't be entered as media.  Sorry.  Guess I'm hopeless.  ANYWAY, great commercial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one?
Click to expand...

THANK YOU THANK YOU BLESS YOU.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Any commercial for the A&E show "Bates Motel."


----------



## NYcarbineer

Those latest GE commercials are god awful, the orc and elf one for example.  

The Flo commercials for Progressive are wearing out their welcome too, despite many of the early ones being quite good.


----------



## NYcarbineer

ChrisL said:


> OldLady
> 
> View attachment 67258
> 
> See the address bar on the top right below the tabs where it says the www.youtube, etc., etc.?
> 
> You would place your cursor over that and highlight it and then right click on it, which would bring up this drop-down menu.
> 
> View attachment 67259
> 
> You would select "copy" on the drop-down menu.  Then you would leave that site and come back to the thread that you wanted to post it in . . .
> 
> View attachment 67260
> 
> Do you see the little tool bar on the top of my reply box?  Look to the right and you will see a smiley face, then an "image icon" and then an icon that looks like a little film strip in blue?  You would click on that little blue film strip and then you will see this . . .
> 
> View attachment 67261
> 
> See where it says "Enter media URL:"?  You would now right click there, and you will see this come up . . .
> 
> View attachment 67262
> 
> Another drop-down menu.  See where it says "paste"?  You would click on that and then you will see the address in that little box.  It will look like this . . .
> 
> View attachment 67263
> 
> The address is now in the box, and then you would simply select "embed" and then post reply.  Walla!!!
> 
> Hope that helps you more.



Actually you can just copy the youtube address and post it directly into your message, skipping the tool bar.

Like this:


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Pop23

I just wanna give Lilly a big hug


----------



## williepete

ChrisL said:


>



Laughed so hard, the wife and dog came down the hall to check on me. Showed it to her and now she's cracking up.


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## williepete




----------



## Pop23

IsaacNewton said:


>



Best commercial eva! ^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

speaking of sports,I love the joe montana one of the hershey commercial,anybody remember that one?

I also love that one with mean joe green of the steelers giving his towel to that kid.aw man,that was so classic.


----------



## MaryL

My baloney has a first name! Oscar Mayer adds.


----------



## IsaacNewton

An oldie but a goodie. Strange but growing up  I loved when this commercial started playing because it was one of the earliest signals Christmas was coming. Very festive clinging of the glasses. For those old enough to remember.


----------



## Anong




----------



## ChrisL

Wiener dog commercial ~ this is so awesome!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryL said:


> My baloney has a first name! Oscar Mayer adds.



yeah for sure.something i never knew is that Jody sweeten who i always thought was so adorable on full house,she was in one of them.check this out.

aint she adorable.


----------



## Muhammed

The ones with the lizard dude.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

9/11 inside job said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My baloney has a first name! Oscar Mayer adds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah for sure.something i never knew is that Jody sweeten who i always thought was so adorable on full house,she was in one of them.check this out.
> 
> aint she adorable.
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing this! I never knew that she did any commercials although it doesn't surprise since plenty of people in Hollywood have done then when they first got going. She couldn't look or sound anymore precious there.   

God bless you and her always!!!   

Holly

P.S. So far I have enjoyed watching her on the current season of Dancing With The Stars. Last night she talked about her downward spiral after Full House ended in 1995. I am so glad that she was able to get herself cleaned up. She says that she has been sober for five years now.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

This is my favorite these days. You just want to take the little precious in your arms and never put him down.   


God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JOSweetHeart said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My baloney has a first name! Oscar Mayer adds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah for sure.something i never knew is that Jody sweeten who i always thought was so adorable on full house,she was in one of them.check this out.
> 
> aint she adorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for sharing this! I never knew that she did any commercials although it doesn't surprise since plenty of people in Hollywood have done then when they first got going. She couldn't look or sound anymore precious there.
> 
> God bless you and her always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. So far I have enjoyed watching her on the current season of Dancing With The Stars. Last night she talked about her downward spiral after Full House ended in 1995. I am so glad that she was able to get herself cleaned up. She says that she has been sober for five years now.
Click to expand...


No problem.thank you.just like that one person said in their comments there,she was my favorite actor on that show as well. speaking of dancing with the stars,she was a very talented dancer at a young age as well,she did a dance routine on one of the episodes. I have no interest in what she looks like now,i want to remember her the way she was when she was little.


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> The ones with the lizard dude.



What lizard dude?  Post it!


----------



## Alex.




----------



## IsaacNewton

"I laugh when I'm sad" - Louie -


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with the lizard dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lizard dude?  Post it!
Click to expand...


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This one is soooo cute.    I wuv the wittle blue bunny!


----------



## my2¢

My favorite TV commercial was when they'd run a full episode of Bonanza without commercials and then conclude the hour with the introduction of the new lineup of Chevrolet cars for the coming auto year.  It was back in the day when car styles changed year-after-year.  It was something I'd look forward to.


----------



## ChrisL

my2¢ said:


> My favorite TV commercial was when they'd run a full episode of Bonanza without commercials and then conclude the hour with the introduction of the new lineup of Chevrolet cars for the coming auto year.  It was back in the day when car styles changed year-after-year.  It was something I'd look forward to.



Old commercials can be very interesting, I've found.  Lol.


----------



## my2¢

ChrisL said:


> Old commercials can be very interesting, I've found.  Lol.



Very.  Like the time I told my younger brother that, "When I grow up I'm going to smoke Winston's just like Fred Flintstone."  My dad overheard me and scolded me saying that, "If you kids smoke, I'll kill ya."  When I was older I realized that it was at a time when his pop was going through the removal of a lung.

I still remember the Winston jingle we would sing on the school bus.  Well at least our version of it -
_Winston taste bad 
Like the one I just had
No filter, 
No flavor, 
Just plain old toilet paper _​​


----------



## ChrisL

my2¢ said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old commercials can be very interesting, I've found.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very.  Like the time I told my younger brother that, "When I grow up I'm going to smoke Winston's just like Fred Flintstone."  My dad overheard me and scolded me saying that, "If you kids smoke, I'll kill ya."  When I was older I realized that it was at a time when his pop was going through the removal of a lung.
> 
> I still remember the Winston jingle we would sing on the school bus.  Well at least our version of it -
> _Winston taste bad
> Like the one I just had
> No filter,
> No flavor,
> Just plain old toilet paper _​​
Click to expand...


Lol!  How times have changed!


----------



## Sarah G

Love the song.


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Mindful

This is my favourite American commercial.


----------



## Mindful

Here's a funny Brit TV Ad for eyeglasses.


----------



## Bonzi

I like this one .... it seems so sweet to me .....


----------



## Mindful

Bonzi said:


> I like this one .... it seems so sweet to me .....



Yes that's a lovely one.

Gets me every time.


----------



## IsaacNewton

And now McDonald's serves breakfast all day, coincidence? The apocalypse is upon us.


----------



## Mindful

Many A-listers are starring in British adverts.


----------



## Moonglow

Don't like any commercials, they are annoying...


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Don't like any commercials, they are annoying...



That's you sorted then.

Thanks for sharing how you feel.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Don't like any commercials, they are annoying...


not this one


----------



## Moonglow

The DVR takes care of those annoying commercials...


----------



## Bonzi

you will like this one Moonglow


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Don't like any commercials, they are annoying...



Probably not as annoying as you!


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like any commercials, they are annoying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not as annoying as you!
Click to expand...

Only a woman could do that...


----------



## IsaacNewton

It should be a Wendy's commercial every Christmas.


----------



## Bonzi

I'm sorry this is so stupid it's funny...

https://www.*you*tube.com/watch?v=z6dSk7hhv5M


----------



## Mindful




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## IsaacNewton

ChrisL said:


>




I can see this showing up as an ad against trump in a few months.


----------



## ChrisL

IsaacNewton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see this showing up as an ad against trump in a few months.
Click to expand...


This is not a political thread.  Thanks.


----------



## IsaacNewton

ChrisL said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see this showing up as an ad against trump in a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not a political thread.  Thanks.
Click to expand...


Your welcome.


----------



## Bonzi

I don't generally like the "Sonic Guys" but my husband and I both laughed out loud at this one:


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## 2aguy

There is a new one with a former SNL actress......she is selling bleach disinfectant......and at the end she tells it accurately...if you want to get rid of dysentery or clean a crime scene...you need bleach.......funny...

Clorox TV Spot, 'Bleach Means Clean'


----------



## 2aguy

Sarah G said:


>




I like this one too....she is a good dancer and it caught my attention....


----------



## Sarah G

2aguy said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one too....she is a good dancer and it caught my attention....
Click to expand...

I think it's funny, she looks like she's having fun with it.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sarah G

ChrisL said:


>


Cute!


----------



## Nosmo King




----------



## JOSweetHeart

My newest favorite commercial is actually one that is from back in the day. I just discovered it a little bit ago.


My newest favorite singer is doing the singing in this clip, I love the late beautiful precious Billy Joe Royal so much!!!

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## JOSweetHeart

This right here is my newest favorite commercial...only it was on the TV ten years before I was even thought of. I love it because my newest favorite singer is who does the singing for it, I love the late beautiful precious Billy Joe Royal so much!!!


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. Does anyone here who was around back then remember this commercial?


----------



## longknife

JOSweetHeart said:


> This right here is my newest favorite commercial...only it was on the TV ten years before I was even thought of. I love it because my newest favorite singer is who does the singing for it, I love the late beautiful precious Billy Joe Royal so much!!!
> 
> 
> God bless you and his family always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. Does anyone here who was around back then remember this commercial?



Yep,


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I wish that I could have been with y'all back then, I love Billy Joe SO much!!!

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------

